# Adding Image To Photoshop?



## Kabigon (Feb 17, 2009)

How do I add an image to a banner in photoshop?  It's not as easy as GIMP.

Also, I want to put it on this banner. Can anyone give me some tips?


----------



## Kabigon (Feb 17, 2009)

How do I add an image to a banner in photoshop?  It's not as easy as GIMP.

Also, I want to put it on this banner. Can anyone give me some tips?


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 17, 2009)

What do you mean by "add an image"? You just open the image and copy and paste... o_O


----------



## Kabigon (Feb 17, 2009)

That's the problem, I don't see a copy and paste option?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 17, 2009)

Open the image you want in Photoshop and then either copy/paste it where you want it or just drag it straight into the banner image. Or you can use File>Place, I believe, but dragging or c/ping is probably easier. How is that any different from anything you'd do in GIMP?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, you might want to go to Windows>Layers, because it will probably paste it in a new layer.
Then paste it (Ctrl+V) and use the black arrow tool to drag it around.


----------

